# 1970's Fred Bear Target Compound Bow



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

I recently purchased a !970's Bear Target compound bow and I would like help identifying it. The serial # is 6-SF02872. It is a 6 wheeler with a chrome roller cable guard, chrome idler pylons and has an Olympic style emblem.



Thanks,Ed.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Bear*

Could you post some pics, it sure would help. Thanks


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

View attachment 888441
View attachment 888440
View attachment 888438
View attachment 888437


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

That looks like a Tamerlane II except for the roller cable guard (possible aftermarket add on). If I remember mine correctly, it was factory drilled & tapped for both the Killian Check-it site & the Bear-Jeffery Omni Bowsite.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

That defintly is an after market cable guard, as that time there was not a cable guard used on the 4 + wheelers and I believe that it is a Tamerlane II.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help. At least I purchased a great bow to add to my collection. Thanks Again, Ed.


----------

